# irritan



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

s







orry it isnt the best pic but i will try to gert a better one. this guy is bad ass


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cute little guy.....about 5"?

Irritans are one of my favorite species.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

yah about 5". i wish he'd grow to like 12"though but he can be in a smaller this way


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice fish. For some reason it doesn't look like an irritan to me.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

waspride said:


> Nice fish. For some reason it doesn't look like an irritan to me.
> [snapback]922086[/snapback]​


what does he look like to you?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Niceee


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

here are more pics
View attachment 51867
View attachment 51869
View attachment 51870
View attachment 51871


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish. For some reason it doesn't look like an irritan to me.
> ...


Nevermind, definately an irritan.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

No its not an irritan, looks more like a compressus group member.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

good looking P. I like the sand


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks great i love irritans


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> No its not an irritan, looks more like a compressus group member.
> [snapback]922325[/snapback]​


im thinking the same thing. I have been up for 24 hrs though, so im a little tired.









edit: Im a little more awake now, and it still looks like a compressus to me..but what do i know?


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Sweet little irri P


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The tail is what's getting me. Get more pics and ask Frank for an ID.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that deffinately looks like an irritans.. and a nice one, good looking P, i want an irritans, they have awesome color, to bad you can keep them in groups, that would be sweet to have a shoal of irritans..

we need some piranha genetic research done to genetically engineer a Piranha that can grow at the rate of pygos, cohabit like pygos but look like irritans but get the size of a manny and be as crazy active as elongs..


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

definatlly not a comp look at the spots they are almost non existant. it is an irritan but doesnt look like the few irritan pics there are on this site. there arent very many irritan pics on here. he is pretty much full grown maybe he will get a little bigger.? i guess not very many people get irritans because they dont grow as big.??? i dont know. by the way im thinking about selling him or trading for a nice rhom or piraya(s), just to throw that out there.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i love it


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great to me


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

positivlly id'd as irritans, so who wants it? 125 price was reduced cuz i want to free up some space. i was offered 100 but that seems pretty low what do all you think?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice Irritan,

you can't compare all irritans to your bad ass cheetah looking one Mori


----------

